# Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche



## derlippi (10. September 2013)

Hallo in die Runde...

Ich will am Wochenende an die Brandung und hoffe ihr könnt mir bezüglich der Platzwahl helfen? 
Wo hat man jetzt gute Chancen auf maßige Dorsche und natürlich auch platte
Pelzer Haken, Dahme, Weissenhäuser Strand etc...???
Bin flexibel
Welche Ecke ist bei welcher Windrichtung zu empfehlen?

 Bin für jeden tip dankbar...

MFG der lippi


----------



## degl (10. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Wie geschrieben, hatte ich gestern 2 am Hohenfelderstrand...allerdings ist das Wasser noch recht warm, daher ist wohl Geduld die oberste Prämisse#h

gruß degl


----------



## derlippi (11. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Hallo Degl...

Danke für die Info. Eventuell werde ich es da mal versuchen..

Mfg

derlippi


----------



## Norbi (11. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Und nicht vergessen....bei Auflandigen Wind erhöhen sich die Fangcancen:m


----------



## derlippi (11. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

@Norbi: Stimmt das mit der Windrichtung ist nochmal ein guter Hinweis.
habe das auch gleich mal überprüft um nicht am Wochenende am "falschen" Strand zu stehen..

Gruß

derlippi


----------



## konni (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich fahre am WE 28.10. an den Weissenhäuser Strand. Da ich mit meinen Mädels fahre, kann ich nur am Tage angeln. Kennt jemand gute Stellen? Würde bis Fehmarn fahren.

Vielen Dank schon mal.#h


----------



## blue pearl (25. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Moin, dann leih dir doch ein Boot in Burgtiefe bei Knütel und nehm deine Mädels mit auf See, dann fängst du auch am Tag ein paar Dorsche.Viel Petri und nen fangbericht nächste Woche!


----------



## DxcDxrsch (26. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

wenn das oberflächenwasser noch so warm ist kann auch ablandiger wind gut sein... der drückt das öberflächenwasser raus und kaltes tiefenwasser strömt nach... man brauch dann nur einen strandabschnitt der an sich schon relativ hohe tiefen in wurfweite hergibt!


----------



## konni (26. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Werde mal nach den Booten sehen. Aber ich müsste allein raus und mit 2 Kindern ist das so eine Sache. 

Ich habe gelesen, dass man in Klausdorf gut angeln kann. Ich will auch keine "Massenfänge" sondern eben nur die Zeit vertreiben und wenn es dann noch mit einer schönen Platten oder gar Dorsch passt, dann wäre das eben der krönende Abschluss.

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall von der Seebrücke aus probieren, wenn es erlaubt und nicht überlaufen ist. Ansonsten vom Strand aus. Ich hoffe ich finde schnell tieferes Wasser.

Wenn Euch noch etwas einfällt, dann immer her mit den Infos.

Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## N00blikE05 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Hi,

Klausdorf ist schwierig zu beangeln, da hier viel los ist aufm Boden. Sprich Steine Kraut etc.. Für Platten ist es besser in Presen der linke Strandabschnitt (Nur Sand). Für Dorsch halt dann KLausdorf/Katharinenhof oder Gahlendorf, aber wie gesagt du kannst hier oft Hänger bzw. Abrisse haben.


----------



## konni (26. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Ja wenn das dort so schwierig ist. Hat es jemand schon mal mit der Laufpose probiert? Den Köder wie beim Süßswasserangeln kurz überm Grund anbieten. Müsste für Dorsch gehen. Aber auch Platte nehmen einen Köder der nicht ausschließlich am Boden angeboten wird. 

Gibt es Erfahrung?


----------



## Wobbl (26. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Hallo

Also ich hab beim Horniangeln schon häufieger 
Platte gehabt, total seltsam aber is so.
War in Eckernförde mit heringsfezten an ner Wasseekugel,
Nicht weit draußen.

M.f.g. Wobbl


----------



## konni (26. September 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Ja. Und ein Anglerkollege angelt in Heiligenhafen mit Pose Steinbutt. Klappt. Zudem gibt es immer mehr Fangmeldungen bei ruhigem Wasser mit Pose. Die treibt, wenn es für Grundblei zu ruhig ist, mit der Restströmung und ist so noch attraktiv genug.

Wenn die Brandung zu heftig ist, klappt es mit der Pose allerdings nicht mehr. Muss auch nicht sein.

Ich werd mal berichten.


----------



## konni (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wo sind jetzt die Brandungsdorsche*

Hallo Laute.

Vielen Dank nochmals für die Tips. 

Ich habe von der Seebrücke in Weissenhaus geangelt, da es dort nicht so sehr überlaufen war, wie ich dachte. Aber nur eine schöne große Flunder. Nächsten Abend ich nichts der Kollege nur Minidorsche, Schwimmen wieder alle.

So zog ich tagsüber zur Eitz auf Mefo. War aber zu starke Welle, so dass ich das ließ, zumal ich meinen Watkescher zu Hause ließ#q. Also angelte ich der Einfachheit direkt vor der Ferienanlage auf Mefo. 

2. Wurf-Mefo! ca. 30 cm- schwimmt wieder.
15 min. später Mefo! ca. 30 ca. schwimmt wieder.
Um das hier nicht so langweilig zu gestallten... Ich fing 5 Mefos alle ca. 30 cm. 

Zum Schluss, meine beiden Mädels sind schon die Brücke rauf um in die Ferienwohnung zu gehen, schmiss ich den Blinker nochmal direkt an der Brücke aus. 2. Wurf....Regeenbogenforelle ca. 50 cm. 

Am nächsten Morgen wollte ich natürlich gleich wieder hin. :vik: Jo! Da stand schon einer. Und seine Angel war gerade krumm. Ich hin und.... Regenbogner von ca. 55 cm. Ich sagte ihm, dass ich hhier gestern auch eine gefangen habe. Darauf er-ich weiß. Ich hab´s gesehen und deshalb steh ich heute hier. 

Habe nichts mehr gefangen aber war doch ein geiler Tag. So viele Forellen hatte ich noch nie gefangen. Tolle Gegend.

Hatte auch am Fehmarnsund geangeelt. War aber zu windig. 270g hielten den Köder auf Position. Dann nach Westermakelsdorf. Ruhige See, tolles Wetter, Sonne pur und...tatsächlich noch ein Angelplatz für mich frei. Die Angler standen dicht an dicht. Hatten aber keinen Erfolg. Ich hatte eine Aalmutter die wieder schwimmt. 

Ein Blinker abgerissen. Sonst nichts.

War trotzdem schön und vielen Dank nochmals.

Bis demnächst.

Konni


----------

